# AC110V 220V To DC12V



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

* Hi...I want to power up some Car Headlights ....(3 to 4 Sets) 
*

*To do this I need a converter and think I have found some on Ebay... 240V to 12V 60A PSU .....at around US$130....but I am naive when it comes to Power Supplies...*

*The listings all seem to state "For LED strips"....So are these specificly for LED Strips or would they provide enough 12volt out put to run a few car headlights..
*

*My limited electrical knowledge tells me it should....AS I understand a Pair of headlights would require about 10 -12Amps ......Thanks for any help ....MK 


*


----------

